# Ihob



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Back in the day it was the International House of Pancakes. Who doesn't remember the Grand Slam, 4 pancakes, 4 sausages, 4 strips of bacon, and two eggs for $1.49? What a bargain!

Later they wanted to shed the "breakfast only" image so they re-named themselves "Ihop." The food was no better than before and maybe that wasn't enough.

So on Monday they become "Ihob." They're being coy about what the "b" is for, but the smuggled picture below may help. My wife wants to stop by Monday to try out the new format. You?


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

It's not International House of Bach?

Darn it. I lost in the pool!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The International House of Pancakes with burgers? What, do they put a quarter pound of ground round between two pancakes? What are the condiments, ketchup and whipped cream?


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

KenOC said:


> Back in the day it was the _International_ House of Pancakes


Not very "International" if there's nothing from Oz.

How difficult could it have been to offer dampers, snags, or meat pies?

Any idiot can spread vegemite on toast and every day millions of us do so effortlessly.

Witchetty grubs? The food we've all claimed to have tried and we've all lied through our teeth about actually having tried.

'roos? - "Kangaroo goes well with garlic, pepper, juniper, rosemary and fruity flavors such as plum, red currant and orange." Like bloody hell it does...

Prawn cocktail? It's prawns with a mayo and tomato dressing served in a glass with optional lettuce leaf.

Barramundi? -What no pans to pan fry it?

Green Chicken curry pie? - It's just Thai food stuffed in a pie. Run out of pies? Bake one, add green chicken curry and voilà.

Hamburger with beetroot - really is much tastier than it sounds. A few years back MacDonald's tried introducing the "McOz" - we called in Amnesty International and they were forced to stop.

Pavlova? Your guess is as good as mine as to why we keep scrapping with kiwis over the origin of this - dreadfully sweet and looks better than it tastes -









And honestly just how difficult can it be to add fairy bread to the children's menu?

Maybe the secret behind the "b" is "beetroot". If it is you're in for a real treat.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

You can't have a real Hamburger without beetroot


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Room2201974 said:


> It's not International House of Bach?
> 
> Darn it. I lost in the pool!


Would you prefer Socks with your Burger and maybe some HP sauce


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Would you prefer Socks with your Burger and maybe some HP sauce


Absorbent socks?  What about a tuna burger?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Absorbent socks?  What about a tuna burger?


All sounds a bit fishy to me


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> All sounds a bit fishy to me


Very fishy indeed. Perhaps we should ask the BMW forum for clarification. If nothing else, they'll know what socks to use.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Prawn cocktail? It's prawns with a mayo and tomato dressing served in a glass with optional lettuce leaf.

or with horseradish-ketchup-chili sauce-lemon juice...or cocktail sauce. add a shallot to that mayo/tomato and you have "Louie dressing" or some cajun seasoning and hot-touch of creole mustard and "remoulade sauce" mayo: the cold "mother sauce" 
ps years ago they placed chopped celery in the bottom of the leaf lettuce then the sauce and Prawns


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> The International House of Pancakes with burgers? What, do they put a quarter pound of ground round between two pancakes? What are the condiments, ketchup and whipped cream?


good one :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

What about a Bach Burger with a G string topping


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What about a Bach Burger with a G string topping


i guess when your mixing the ground meat one can add some chicken to it "Bach Bach Bach" then "G"arnish it with lettuce "strips":lol:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

can i please go now? i have some bangers and mash to fix.....


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

ldiat said:


> can i please go now? i have some bangers and mash to fix.....


You can go, but we'll know you'll be Bach.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You can't have a real Hamburger without beetroot


Too right, mate!


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Klassik said:


> Absorbent socks?  What about a tuna burger?


No lad, ye canna tuna burger any more than you can tuna fish.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> No lad, ye canna tuna burger any more than you can tuna fish.


Admittedly, making a tuna burger is more fun than eating one. Well, at least that's Klassik's opinion. Opinions always differ.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> No lad, ye canna tuna burger any more than you can tuna fish.


but one can tuna piano :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

What about an Atonal tuna


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What about an Atonal tuna


We used to catch it live, but it's all canned now!


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What about an Atonal tuna


It's in Pennsylvania in the United States ... Oh wait...sorry... my apologies...

I thought you said "What about Altoona"?

Well.. I'm looking damned foolish now, aren't I?

Never mind...keep moving... show's over...move on to the next post...alright you lot - rack off!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Never mind...keep moving... show's over...move on to the next post...alright you lot - rack off!


You want more tuna?


----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Well.. I'm looking damned foolish now, aren't I?


One day you will find the thread for you and then you'll be happy but for now, yes you are


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Klassik said:


> You want more tuna?


Oh do rack off, Klassick… prat...


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

St Matthew said:


> One day you will find the thread for you and then you'll be happy but for now, yes you are


Oh do rack off, Matt... prat...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Oh do rack off, Klassick… prat...


Don't worry, I do. :devil:


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Ill have a rack of tuna thanks on table 433


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What about an Atonal tuna


Couldn't open the tin - it had no key.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just to close the loop, Ihob is not a name change, just a summer burger promotion. we stopped by our local Ihop yesterday and I had the "Classic" burger, on sale. It actually looked just like its advertising picture, very hard to get your mouth around. Also very good -- $6.99 including fries and a soft drink. A bargain.










​


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> Couldn't open the tin - it had no key.


Not john cage west i suspect


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Norman Gunston said:


> Ill have a rack of tuna thanks on table 433


Hmm. A rack of tuna. I'll take that too now that you mention it.


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> Couldn't open the tin - it had no key.





Klassik said:


> Hmm. A rack of tuna. I'll take that too now that you mention it.


How about Tuna on a rack?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Norman Gunston said:


> How about Tuna on a rack?


It's a well-known fact that Klassik loves tuna on a rack. :devil:


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Now might be a good time for you lads to look up what the phrase "_rack off_" means in Australia... prats...:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Like Rack On, Rack Off

The ancient art of Tuna throwing


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The ancient art of Tuna throwing


I wax poetic when it comes to the ancient art of tuna throwing.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Like Rack On, Rack Off
> 
> The ancient art of Tuna throwing


Yeah.. right, Eddie.. like anyone's ever been told to "rack on" - :lol:... prat...


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

altoona pa a very nice place near Raystown lake no tuna there. east of pittsburgh a hour or so. home of the pittsburgh pirates minor team the Altoona Curve. on a new note....may go back to the 'burgh to visit family for a couple days...


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Klassik said:


> I wax poetic when it comes to the ancient art of tuna throwing.


Apparently you wax that poetic of yours quite often from what I hear... prat...


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

ldiat said:


> altoona pa a very nice place near Raystown lake no tuna there. east of pittsburgh a hour or so. home of the pittsburgh pirates minor team the Altoona Curve. on a new note....may go back to the 'burgh to visit family for a couple days...


Not until you finish liking all of my posts - today's my last day so act quickly before they're all liked out... prat...

Idiat you're really not a prat like the others... I just didn't want you to feel left out... prat...


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

'k hope you are happy now.....


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Apparently you wax that poetic of yours quite often from what I hear... prat...




It seems that your hearing is better than Beethoven's.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)

Cosmic Cowboy said:


> Oh do rack off, Matt... prat...


I just did 

Brattpatbat


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Of tuna on a rack.......


----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)

Norman Gunston said:


> Of tuna on a rack.......


Pratt-Tuna on a rack


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Tasty snack pack


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

awful gastric attack


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Keep your saddle clean


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)

There seems to be a rainbow alliance.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Tulse said:


> There seems to be a rainbow alliance.


Some wood say a Rainbow Connection


----------

